# 2008 Hag Xmas Case Swap



## n00ch (7/10/08)

Howdy fellow HAG brewers,

Well looks like all the other case swaps have started but nothing on the HAG front as yet. So here it is the official HAG Xmas case swap for 2008! 

Rules are as usual and fingers crossed we will have 28 brewers submitting 28 of the finest beers. Mark has generously put his shop up as the swap venue for Saturday the 13th of December after 1pm. This date is pretty well firm and hopefully most can work around it or have their beers at the shop before this date for pickup after it. This gives us a tad over 2 months so I for one know I will have plenty of time to try and put a beer in I am happy with (unlike the last pitiful attempt at beer I put in the July swap).

A big thanks to Mark for putting up his shop again, as he does for most other HAG events.

So I put myself down as the first contributor and as usual copy and paste the list adding your name if you are keen.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.

Any questions fire away.

Cheers


----------



## schooey (7/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier


----------



## Tony (7/10/08)

Oh bloody hell.

Brain says no............ no space for brews.......... summer approaching..........slapping face..........Ahhhhhhhhhhh..........must have case swap beers............Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh......... I hate you lot!

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)


----------



## leeboy (7/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter


----------



## Tony (7/10/08)

mmm not looking good

I have seen a few HAG's come and go from the on line list and not put down their names

time will tell i guess


----------



## Weizguy (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! :lol: )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.


----------



## grw74 (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty


----------



## balconybrewer (8/10/08)

hi guys, just wondering if non members can participate in the swap......?

if they can where is 'marks shop', cause i would be interested to try some beer from the more experienced.

cheers


----------



## n00ch (8/10/08)

Hi Ryan,

I can't see any reason why you can't jump aboard. Add your name to the list and you're in.

Sorry I should have posted Marks shop details previously. It can be found at 18 Maitland Rd Islington NSW 2296.

Cheers


----------



## balconybrewer (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier 
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/10/08)

Sounds good....I'm in.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier 
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode


----------



## Benniee (8/10/08)

I'm keen - and I now have enough spare bottles.

But (there's always a but), I've just pulled down my brewing shed and I'm likely to be caught up in building work between now and Christmas.

However I'll keep my eyes peeled and if I think I can fit a brewing session in I'll stick my hand up.

Possibly a Munich Dunkel.

Benniee


----------



## Rurik (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier 
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode 
9. Rurik (Tentative) - Mild


----------



## MHB (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier 
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode 
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock


----------



## Offline (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing


----------



## shmick (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer


----------



## balconybrewer (8/10/08)

bump


----------



## goatherder (8/10/08)

Why the hell not. I've got a big fat yeast cake and a spare brewing spot this weekend. And what else am I going to do with all that munich malt?

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer 
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel


----------



## loftboy (8/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer 
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day


----------



## shmick (9/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer 
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Benniee - Munich Dunkel?

Forgot to put your name on the list Benniee


----------



## Benniee (9/10/08)

Nope - not yet. It seems unlikely I'll get any time to brew a beer between now and sometime in Feb. So leave me off for the moment. 

If something does pop up I'll keep my eye on the thread and if there's space I'll jump on board.

I don't want to commit and not be able to deliver anything.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap. (Les note: U better! )
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde or Schneider-bier, depending on the NSW Case swap.
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer 
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day

Benniee


----------



## Weizguy (9/10/08)

Benniee said:


> Nope - not yet. It seems unlikely I'll get any time to brew a beer between now and sometime in Feb. So leave me off for the moment.
> 
> If something does pop up I'll keep my eye on the thread and if there's space I'll jump on board.
> 
> ...



Edited my contribution. Please use this list for updates.


----------



## m_peve (9/10/08)

Hopefully I copied the right list (Please correct if wrong Les):

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew


Pete


----------



## Tony (11/10/08)

Mashing mine now while i have a spare fridge for a week.

Wont get to the 1272 thats still eating My Red Ale so it will get boring old US-05. But noone complained last time i brewed it 

cant wait to start boiling the hops. I recon you will smell them in newcastle B) 

The recipe has been modified from the last one but is very close. A bit more carared and crystal and Plis/MO combo instead of Golden Promise. 

This beer is a 2 glass "wow factor" beer that i hope you all enjoy.

cheers


Golden Fleece IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-B India Pale Ale, American IPA

Min OG: 1.056 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 90
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 30 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.50
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.54
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 79.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.0 5.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
40.0 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
8.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
4.0 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 34.3 40 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 5.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 8.7 15 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.90 5.1 15 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 7.8 15 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.0 5 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 7.0 5 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.90 4.1 5 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 3.1 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## head (11/10/08)

Unsure what mine will be at present. Will ponder the situation.


1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.


----------



## bjl (12/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)


----------



## Trent (12/10/08)

Got a subliminal message in my PM box, so for some reason I feel compelled to join this swap. Hmmmmm.


1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.


----------



## fingolfin (12/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating. 
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.


----------



## bigfridge (12/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating. 
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)


----------



## Punter (13/10/08)

Wasn't sure if I would join this time. I still have
half of the last swap to enjoy yet, but what the hell, can never 
have too many, and I need to redeem myself from the pitiful effort last time.


1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating. 
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.


----------



## razumikhin (13/10/08)

I'm in, but I don't know what with.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating. 
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer


----------



## Tony (13/10/08)

Punter said:


> and I need to redeem myself from the pitiful effort last time.



The beer was fine from memory but needed a bit more priming sugar mate  

cheers


----------



## HarryB (22/10/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Golden Fleece IPA - The Sheep Shagger 1272 (hope you like hops....this is cream of hop soup)
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - not sure yet


----------



## balconybrewer (3/11/08)

hi all,

getting very pumped to be a part of this swap, cubed yesterday and fermemnting sometime this week.

just wondering what i should label the bottle top with, i was thinking #7 as that is what number i am in the list???


just checking as this is the first time ive participated in one.

cheers


----------



## Tony (3/11/08)

Yeah mate, your swap number goes on the cap.

I racked mine last night......... going to bottle tomorow night.

ITs big! 7.6%, 80 odd theoretical IBU's. and it tastes like the last sheep shagger.......... bit more malt to ballance it but a bit more bitterness this time too.

went from 1.068 to 1.010......... thats about 84 to 85% attenuation. 

very happy.

And there is 45 liters of it 

cheers


----------



## balconybrewer (3/11/08)

very keen to taste it tony, im still trying to get the basic ones down pat so yet to taste any our there beers yet.

cheers


----------



## Tony (3/11/08)

Thats why i brew em for case swaps.

cheers


----------



## Tony (4/11/08)

Well i give up!

Never again!

First the NSW swap beer and now the HAG swap beer.

It was fine last night. Went down to bottle it just then and its got the white skin and nail poillish happening.

So down the drain with it too. 360g of NZ hops, 12.5kg of grain and the rest.

It must be in the air in my garage. I give up!

Will stick with brewing for myself, obe beer at a time and keep them sealed up in a fridge. These seem to be fine.

Soffy folks........ im out for good.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. Backyard Brewer - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - not sure yet


----------



## goatherder (4/11/08)

Bummer Tony, I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## balconybrewer (4/11/08)

aw tony, i was so looking forward to tasting this number, sounded awesome.............

no chance of a re-attempt??????


----------



## Tony (4/11/08)

So was i

Im so pissed off i have that sickly tight feeling in my chest. I think its stress that i have another summer of pouring beer down the drain.

Going to stick with lagers and the like for a while.

No more case swaps for me. Thats about $150 i have wasted screwing up this 2....... the last swap wasnt much better.

Like i said. I give up. Im done.

I feel like crying actually. The beers i have on tap are fantastic......... really really good. I have honest family critics and they agree. But anything i rack to bottle doesnt stand much of a chance. Dont know why.

Might ditch the bottles, forget case swaps, get a freezer to hold 2 x 50 liter kegs and a corny and upgrage the 2 tap font ive never used to a 3 tapper and just live with that.

Ahhhh sory for the rant..... trying to chear myself up and work out how to have a few different styles available without bottles and keep fermenting beers cool and out of the air


----------



## Offline (4/11/08)

Sorry to hear that Tony

Maybe you should build a counter pressure bottle filler

Offline


----------



## Tony (4/11/08)

Na........ id just **** that up too


----------



## Weizguy (5/11/08)

Tony said:


> Well i give up!
> 
> Never again!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Tony. I stir you a bit, but this heartbreak belongs to us all.  

I made a batch of London Pride recently and it was great, but a bit flat last week. Great fruitiness, malty Maris and nice balanced hops and dryness. This week, it's started to show fusels, like your beer.
I reckon that we have the same bug from the air, or the conditioning temp was too high.


----------



## Tony (5/11/08)

I dn ot mind a stir Les........... friends do that.

This is different to the late forming funkiness i had a while back. This is the origional infection. The beer is fine till i rack it to clear for bottling, within 48 hrs its all hazy with algal bloom and the white skin on top and nailpollish aroma. The beer tastes as normal but has the nailpollish aroma slightly in the background. Thats what gets me.......... the beer tastes fine, just smells like solvent.

2 posabilities.......... leaking chiller or its getting inside the tap outlet rom when i have drawn a drible to make sure its ok. Then when i rack it it washes into the beer, no fermentation to compete with, it goes nuts and has its self a nail pollish party.

BEcause of this......... im looking to change how i brew/process the beer.

The bottles are going, all of them! No more swaps, no more comps. Bugger it.

All beer will be fermented and then chilled, filtered and conditioned cold to prevent this happening. All the beers i have had on tap in the last few months have been great. They were lagers brewed in the fridge, racked and CC's then filtered cold and kegged, gassed and put on tap.......... cold the whole time. Bloody fantastic beers too.

Going to get a big freezer to hold a few kegs and a 3 tap flooded font so i can have a bit of variety that i enjoy with the bottles. The current keg fridge will become CC fridge.

If thats what i have to do, im afraid its a sacrafice i will have to make. I love competition and case swaps, but i cant afford to be throwing all this out.

maybe one day i will be back. Untill then i will have to be selfish and brew for me only.

Was going to drop some beers i thought were good out to keith for the comp but wont now....... they will only be faulted badly too.

Im actually feeling quite depressed and thousands of blokes growing stupid Mo's arnt helping me feel better.  I spent many years in the past with massive depression and hate this heavy feeling. I hate it!

Only one thing to do.......... BREW!

cheers


----------



## bigfridge (5/11/08)

Tony said:


> I dn ot mind a stir Les........... friends do that.
> 
> This is different to the late forming funkiness i had a while back. This is the origional infection. The beer is fine till i rack it to clear for bottling, within 48 hrs its all hazy with algal bloom and the white skin on top and nailpollish aroma. The beer tastes as normal but has the nailpollish aroma slightly in the background. Thats what gets me.......... the beer tastes fine, just smells like solvent.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony,

Sorry to hear your heartache - it would break a lesser man.

There is obviously something fundementally wrong with your process. The bug is in your equipment, not the air.

You are welcome to pop down to the Cardiff sub-chapter of HAG and we can brew and chat together to exchange ideas.

Hang in there mate,

David


----------



## Tony (5/11/08)

Thanks for the offer dave. Not sure i can raise my head at the moment though.

Im switching sanatizers and going to bomb everything to death and back again twice over. 

Ive had multiple infections all from different problems that i found but this one........ it went away for 6 months and now its come back just for my case swap beers. both of them.

Im a problem solver by nature and profesion and this is the one bastard i cant crack. And i dont like to loose. I will push to the ends of the earth for a solution.

I will die trying! 

Thats just me i guess..... when you go down, you go down fighting!

cheers

Now......... where are those germs hiding?


----------



## Weizguy (5/11/08)

bigfridge said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Sorry to hear your heartache - it would break a lesser man.
> 
> ...


HAG brew day at David's house. All welcome? :lol: 

Tony, you can bring a keg to the next swap if you want.
We can bottle it on the day, from the keg, or we can just drink it.
Don't give up. There's always a way!  

Maybe the bugs will die off if you're only kegging for a while, and you can go back to bottling again in a year or so.
Otherwise, if the bug's in the equipment, your good kegged beers will eventually go the same way.

Maybe a fresh set of eyes, checking over your equipment, might provide some insight.

Les (BN Army)


----------



## [email protected] (6/11/08)

Updating user name

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - not sure yet


----------



## HarryB (7/11/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. BJL- Hefe Weizen (at this stage, may change)
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale


----------



## bigfridge (7/11/08)

Tony said:


> Thanks for the offer dave. Not sure i can raise my head at the moment though.
> 
> Im switching sanatizers and going to bomb everything to death and back again twice over.
> 
> ...




Hi Tony,

I can only wish you the best of luck but I fear that you have missed what I am saying. There is probably nothing wrong with your existing sanatisers - it is the design of your equipment or the way that it is being used (ie your process) that is causing you grief.

So that we can all throw some light on your problems if you can post a photo of your equipment and a description of how you use it them we may be able to make some suggestions.

We are only interested in the post-boil as anything that happens before the boil is irrelevant. You should only 'clean' mash-tuns, boilers and HLT. Using sanatisers just wastes money, builds up the the resistance of the bugs you want to kill and harms the environment.

Speaking of the environment - what is near where you brew ?

The first thing that a new brewer did at Chimay was move the stables, together with their manure heap, away from the brewery. Do you have a similar problem ?

Also, where do you store and grind your grain ? It should be in a seperate building (or at least room) to where your brewery is.

HTH,
Dave


----------



## leeboy (8/11/08)

Is anyone willing to loan me a bottle washing tree for a couple of days so I can get my Imperial Porter bottled. I have a capper etc. Just never got a washing tree cause I just keg and for comps only do a couple of bottles.

If someone is willing I'll happily come collect and repay the loan with a couple of bottles of the best I have on tap currently ( Pilsner, Porter, Belgian Tripel)
Lee


----------



## Weizguy (8/11/08)

I'd like to help, Lee, but my bottle tree is a drying tree only, for hanging the washed bottles upon pegs.


----------



## schooey (8/11/08)

I don't have one either. I wash them in Pink, and then rinse them in really hot water and shake shit of them and the heat usually dries them off


----------



## Tony (8/11/08)

Yeah Dave...... i know what your saying.

I have changed a couple of things post boil and will be making some mods to my system to rule out other posible offenders.

The other one i was thinking of is the ducted vacuum in the garage where i brew. Thinking of having the exhause ducted outside.

I crack my grain outside the garage where i brew.

Also thinking of having a HAG brew day at my place one day next year when it cools down a bit.......april/may ish

If im still having problems you can happily pick me and my garage to peices  Im all ears

cheers


----------



## bjl (9/11/08)

Sorry but I have to pull out. Rostered to work that weekend and I just haven't had the time to put a brew down.

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - Some fermented hop and malted barley type thing
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale


----------



## Offline (9/11/08)

You don't need to be available on the swap day, there will be a drop off point for those who can't make in on the day but you will miss out on chatting to the brewers.

And it's not to late to do a brew either, at least I hope its not because Ill be doing mine tonight 

Offline

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Something inspired by my USA trip (but they brew all styles here)
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale


----------



## bigfridge (9/11/08)

Just updated my entry. It will be the hitherto unknown style of 'Kloudy Klsch'. :unsure: 

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Spare Spot
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale


----------



## balconybrewer (12/11/08)

are we going to finilize the numbers soon so those of us who havent bottled can know how many we are swaping?????

would like to put the remainder in stubs.

cheers


----------



## Tony (12/11/08)

Bugger you lot! I said i wouldnt..... didnt trust my beers, but i have a batch of Red Ale made with galazy hops that is good to go. NOt to any style..... well maybe American Amber but not as hoppy.

Also will pe pitching some 1272 into the Coffee Porter i brewed last night with 200g fresh coffee beans in the next few days so if its bottled and not infected i will enter that.

I just love the swaps so much.

cheers


1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale


----------



## Weizguy (12/11/08)

Tony, I'll put an extra beer aside for ya whether you participate or not. Just turn up on the day, me boy.
You have a significant amount of pluck, and that should be rewarded.

Cheers
Les


----------



## balconybrewer (12/11/08)

that coffee porter sounds awsome tony, would definatly love to sample it, i wont be able to make it on the actual swap day so heres hoping you include it as your swap beer.

cheers 

PS (any update on numbers or i just assume we will get 28????)


----------



## Offline (12/11/08)

I would aim for 28, if the number of swappers does not get that high you can either swap 2 or more beers with your favoured brewer or keep them yourself. 

And if the extras are in stubbies, well thats up to you I guess.

Had a slight stuff up with my case swap brew, Ill wait to see how it turns out before making a decision. Lets just say my mild may not be so mild at 1.050


----------



## Tony (12/11/08)

Thanks folks. My pluck has worn thin but still there. Dont plan on loosing it either. I dont like things getting in the way of progress.

Will aim for the Coffee Porter for the swap but if all else fails i have the Red ale....... bloody nice beer i must say.

like i said......... Die trying and if you go down......... go down fighting!

cheers

PS........ cant let my HAG palls down can I 

There is a story of the coffee Porter in my blog thingy with pictures


----------



## Brewman_ (13/11/08)

Hi Guys,
Is it too late to join in? This sounds good. I am pretty new to brewing but should be able to put together a reasonable Euro Lager if there is a spot left?

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## MHB (13/11/08)

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - Not sure yet, maybe an american wheat, still debating.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager 

There you go, jump in the deep end.

See you on the day
MHB


----------



## Trent (14/11/08)

Just about to bottle my offering, an AIPA. Seems to taste OK, so fingers crossed it will be drinkable.....

1. n00ch - No idea yet but I will attempt to up my standard this swap.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager

EDIT - Just re-did the alcohol calcs, about 7.4% plus priming sugar...


----------



## Brewman_ (14/11/08)

Looking forward to the swap.

Silly question,
We are swapping longnecks?

Just kicked off the lager, (I know late) should have it bottled by the swap date but won't be quite ready for drinking on the day.
I was going to enter earlier but was not sure about getting the yeast I wanted, anyway got it a couple of days ago, so it's all on.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Tony (14/11/08)

yeah all you need is 2 milk crates and enough 750ml longnecks to swap with everyone else.

cheers


----------



## n00ch (15/11/08)

I said to myself I would put a tried and tested beer in this time but stuff it. My offering will be a Berliner Weisse.

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. ryanmoore184 - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager

To address balconybrewer's question I don't really see the need to finalise number when we are sub the 28. As Offline said just aim for the 28. A few extra hanging around never hurts.

Cheers


----------



## balconybrewer (16/11/08)

just updating the list (changed username), bottled the Wit tonight so it should be ready to drink once swapped, nice and fresh i have found to be best with 3944. cheers


1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- not sure yet.
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager


----------



## Punter (17/11/08)

Just updating my beer for the swap.
Choc Porter, should be better than the last swap <_< 

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager


----------



## leeboy (23/11/08)

Just updating my beer status

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Something for Summer
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager


----------



## shmick (24/11/08)

Updating also

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Unsure as yet.
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager


----------



## head (24/11/08)

Figured it was time I had updated with my contribution also.


1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager 

Havn't tried an Alt before so not sure whether it is supposed to taste the way it does..........Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
Head


----------



## Offline (25/11/08)

Bottled my contribution tonight, reminds me why i keg

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Tony - Bugger it, i will have something ready! Red Ale kind of thing or a Coffee Porter.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager


----------



## Tony (27/11/08)

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. 
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. Pok - Something....no idea at the moment...i'm on holidays so brain is in cruise mode
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. Spare Spot
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager 


in, out, in , out, in..............
out for good!


----------



## HarryB (28/11/08)

Are there any non-AHBers in this case swap?

I'm keen to know whether I have to have 28 in longnecks or whether i only need to bottle enough longnecks for the numbers on the list (I was thinking to bottle any "left overs" in stubbies/pint bottles).


----------



## leeboy (28/11/08)

If numbers remained the same Harry you would only need 22 bottles. With only a 2 weeks till the swap I think your fairly safe to assume 22-24 bottles will cover it comfortably.
Regards
lee


----------



## Punter (28/11/08)

I bottled 28 just in case and dropped them into Marks on Wed.
If theres not that many swappers, whoever wants, can take an extra, 
or I'll gladly take the leftovers back.


----------



## leeboy (28/11/08)

Punter
Ive got 28 also. So maybe we can swap some of our leftovers.
Lee


----------



## schooey (28/11/08)

I've got 28 too, happy to swap extras


----------



## Punter (28/11/08)

leeboy said:


> Punter
> Ive got 28 also. So maybe we can swap some of our leftovers.
> Lee



no worries Lee, I wont be attending the swap as I have to work every Sat. now <_< 
so do what you please, first in best dressed.
I'm hopeful that it will be better than my last entry. We'll see, I wouldnt mind getting one bottle back,
as I didnt save any for myself.


----------



## goatherder (28/11/08)

Has anyone got some spare longneck bottles? I'm struggling to scrape up enough for the swap.

I'm hoping to scam some tomorrow at the comp but I'd love it if someone could bring a few with them in case the pickings are slim. I need about 20.

thanks in advance


----------



## loftboy (28/11/08)

goatherder said:


> Has anyone got some spare longneck bottles? I'm struggling to scrape up enough for the swap.
> 
> I'm hoping to scam some tomorrow at the comp but I'd love it if someone could bring a few with them in case the pickings are slim. I need about 20.
> 
> thanks in advance



I've got 20 I could spare you. I'm not going to the comp, but I could try & drop them into Big Fridge's place. I'm only a few minutes from his house.

They will need a good clean, but you're more than welcome to them if you want. Let me know ASAP if you want them.

David.


----------



## bigfridge (28/11/08)

loftboy said:


> I've got 20 I could spare you. I'm not going to the comp, but I could try & drop them into Big Fridge's place. I'm only a few minutes from his house.
> 
> They will need a good clean, but you're more than welcome to them if you want. Let me know ASAP if you want them.
> 
> David.



Scott and Dave,

There should be bottles available from the comp so no need to worry.

Dave


----------



## goatherder (28/11/08)

Thanks for the offer David, it looks like I'll be right. Thanks all.


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/12/08)

Alrighty guys I'm out. My last brew that I had set aside for the swap turned out a dud and I don't have time to do another. I am also working on the day so won't be able to make it. Sorry folks.

So the list should be (I think)

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
4. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
5. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
6. balconybrewer - Witbier
7. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
8. MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
9. Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
10. Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
11. goatherder - Munich Dunkel
12.Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
13.Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
14. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
15. Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
16. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
17. BigFridge - Klsch
18. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
19. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
20. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
21. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager 


Cheers, Pok


----------



## HarryB (1/12/08)

wait so do we use these numbers or our original numbers, because some people have already bottled theirs....


----------



## shmick (1/12/08)

Yes, i think we should stick to our original numbering as some people have already dropped off?

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. 
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. 
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Either that or something similar for a hot summers day
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. 
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager 


Sorry to see you're out too Pok.

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/12/08)

HarryB said:


> wait so do we use these numbers or our original numbers, because some people have already bottled theirs....



Ahh yes sorry I didn't think of that.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## loftboy (1/12/08)

I'm adding another one on behalf of my neighbour, Maurice. We jointly brewed an APA on my AG system & he want's to go in the swap.


1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. 
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - hopefully something tasty
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. 
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. 
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## [email protected] (2/12/08)

Updating...

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. 
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. 
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. 
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Belgian-style ale
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## HarryB (4/12/08)

Our "experimental" Belgian ale may have turned out to be a little bit too "out there" so we have a mild APA-style doozey as a standby.

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3. 
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8. 
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Coriander Porter (revised) - unless I get time do do another brew
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17. 
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Weird Belgian Ale or Mild APA (will decide closer to the day)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## m_peve (7/12/08)

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - not sure yet.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Weird Belgian Ale or Mild APA (will decide closer to the day)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## balconybrewer (8/12/08)

will be dropping off my number 7, wit tomorrow morning, should be ready to drink asap.

sorry i cant make they swap guys, will pick mine up the following weekend.

i am only taking 24 down, 2 more than needed.

cheers


----------



## fingolfin (9/12/08)

Just updating:

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Weird Belgian Ale or Mild APA (will decide closer to the day)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05. 


Also Tony, if bottling is where your infections seem to appear, can you bring a keg? I would be happy to swap a bottle for a glass from your keg on the day (this is all if MHB is ok with it of course).


----------



## goatherder (9/12/08)

Update.

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Weird Belgian Ale or Mild APA (will decide closer to the day)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Offline (9/12/08)

goatherder said:


> Update.
> ...
> 13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/12/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
> ...



It might take more than a week or 2 to carb up, if your not bottling until 2 weeks after the swap


----------



## goatherder (9/12/08)

Offline said:


> It might take more than a week or 2 to carb up, if your not bottling until 2 weeks after the swap



I hate bottling and I thought I'd leave it to the other swappers. share the load and all that...

<original post edited...>


----------



## Tony (9/12/08)

hand the filled un capped bottle out with a fresh cap and a carb lollie hey mate?


----------



## Offline (9/12/08)

you would still have to wash all those bottles that way tony, it would be better to get people to bring their own empty bottles.


----------



## goatherder (9/12/08)

That's thinking Tony. but how do I get them to help clean the bottles...


----------



## Tony (9/12/08)

not much point in cleaning the bottles if your going to fill them and not cap them for 2 weeks


----------



## HarryB (10/12/08)

Update - ditched my original Belgian which was fermented high as an experiment but was way to fusely to bestow upon you guys. 'Mild APA' it is.

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde
6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale (still in fermenter.. Hopefully ready to bottle by next Saturday)
7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## leeboy (10/12/08)

Please let that twist not be lemon


----------



## HarryB (10/12/08)

ugh no.

when i say with a twist, i don't literally mean a twist of anything, i just mean it's slightly different to the other ba clone recipes floating about.


----------



## leeboy (10/12/08)

Thank goodness, too many people are adding stuff to beer. I'm most of the time a Reinheitsgebot purist. Although I must admit I just got a crapload of cherries from my brothers tree and am thinking about using them.


----------



## Brewman_ (10/12/08)

The Euro Lager was just bottled, 7/12/08. Came out at 26 bottles which sounds like enough to cover everyone. It would have been 28, but the missus broke one and I saved one to keep some yeast starters. I'll have to drop them off before Saturday as the family have pulled a Xmas party in Sydney. Would have loved to have been there, but maybe next time. Have a good one.

Fear_n_loath.


----------



## head (11/12/08)

I am putting my appologies up here guys for not being able to attend this weekend. I thought it was all good until I realised I will be out of state. My contribution is already at Marks however, all labelled and ready. It was bottled a bit over a month ago so should be all good to drink whenever everyone is ready.

Once again, appologies for being a SPLITTER and missing the day.

Cheers,
Head


----------



## n00ch (11/12/08)

Ok so seeing as the swap day is only 2 days away what time is good for everyone attending?

I'm thinking it'd be good to sort a a best general time so we don't have people waiting around for extended periods of time unnecessarily. Is a time after MHB's business hours say 2pm ok with all?

edit - Sorry forgot Marks saturday business hour times.


----------



## leeboy (11/12/08)

I can't make it, I've got a extended family christmas gathering on but thought I'd make the point that I would of thought that Mark would like it after the close of business at MHB,


----------



## bigfridge (11/12/08)

n00ch said:


> Ok so seeing as the swap day is only 2 days away what time is good for everyone attending?
> 
> I'm thinking it'd be good to sort a a best general time so we don't have people waiting around for extended periods of time unnecessarily. Is a time after MHB's business hours say 2pm ok with all?



As late as possible suits me as my beer can do with a little extra bottle aging


----------



## Trent (11/12/08)

I wont be able to get there till 2.30 or 3pm, but start whatever time suits the crowd. I will try and drop my beer off tomorrow arvo on my way to a 30th, so hope to be there before Mark shuts at 6, and everyone can start the swap without me if necessary (I guess all you really need is my beers).
Looking forward to catching up with everyone, but I wont be able to stay long, have a thing to get get back to in forster on the saturday night.
In the immortal words of singer Steve Poltz (or I guess it was technically The Rugburns) - "I hate f#@king Christmas".
See ya's sat'dy.
T.


----------



## Offline (11/12/08)

any time is good for me
I'm not sure that my wife would agree with that statement though
I have the next 3 weeks off work to replenish the beer credits if needed


----------



## n00ch (12/12/08)

I've had a chat to Mark and he would like it after 2:30 but not a terribly late one. So how do we think about being there around 2:30 - 3?


----------



## schooey (12/12/08)

sounds ok to me, see you there


----------



## [email protected] (12/12/08)

I just finished bottling so you may need to leave mine for a couple of weeks... (nothing like a last minute effort...) 

1. n00ch - Berliner Weisse
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## n00ch (12/12/08)

Unfortunately the berliner picked up an infection (not the good type I wanted) and won't be in the swap.... I am updating my beer to a doppelbock.

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Duseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Weizguy (12/12/08)

I'm choosing from column A and Column B, with a late bottling and a substitution. When I started my yeast ( a bit late, mind you), it tasted a bit weird in the culture bottle. Rather than make a bad beer, I used one I already had (not too bad a one though). Bottling now. Could take only a week or so to gas up in this weather. If you have somewhere cool to stash the bottle, it will produce finer carbonation than a warmer secondary, as I reaffirmed with my Dampfbier.

Can everyone who is not locked in, please firm up their final selection or drop out now if necessary?

*Les*

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with some of the last Amarillo in the country)  

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - (Tentative) - Mild
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## Rurik (12/12/08)

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with some of the last Amarillo in the country)  

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January. 
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA (bright ale clone with a twist)
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------



## HarryB (15/12/08)

Apologies for not making it on the day. I wanted to get there but didn't get back into Newcastle until quite late Saturday night. Adding bottling date.

1. n00ch - Doppelbock - Bottled 12/12/08 well aged but bottled today so leave to carb up - 9.1%ABV - Wyeast VSS Hella Bock.
2. Schooey - Schwarzbier
3.
4. Leeboy - Imperial Porter Bottled (DRINK MID-DECEMBER)
5. Les (Weizguy) - Am blonde wheat (with some of the last Amarillo in the country) 

6. The Ol' Boozeroony - Bastardised Amber Ale - Bottled 12/12/08 Should be good for NYE... Australian Style Amber with a hint of the US of A. 5.6% ABV before priming so enjoy responsibly... 

7. balconybrewer - Witbier
8.
9. Rurik - Mild -5.2% (I think have to find the brew note book) - Bottled two weeks, drink from now to mid January. 
10 MHB - Dark Wheat Double Bock
11 Offline - The Wild Mild, bottled 25/11/08
12 Shmick - Hefeweizen (maybe raspberry)
13 goatherder - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2206, 4.7% abv. Bottled 29/11/2008. Leave it a week or two after the swap to carb.
14 Loftboy - Yankee Doodle Weizen (American Wheat). Bottled 15/11/08, 4.3% ABV, WY2565 Klsch.
15 Peve - Porter (revised coriander ) - the revision has left very little coriander. Oh Well!!
16. Head - Dusseldorf Altbier
17.
18 - Trent - AIPA - 7.6% so dont go driving afterwards.
19. Fingolfin - Witbier, bottled 06.12.08.
20. BigFridge - Klsch
21. Punter- Choc Porter- WY1028
22. Michael Mosely - not really sure, but probably beer
23. HarryB - Mild APA - bottled 12/12/08
24. fear_n_loath - Euro Lager
25. Loftboy/MauriceOz - Winding Creek APA (SNPA style APA). Bottled 25/11/08, 4.5% ABV, US-05.


----------

